# A. Chalcodes bite report



## tristan4033 (Mar 26, 2017)

My first bite...

I was filling up its waterdish about 5 minutes ago and my hand was probably in more than it should be. The tarantula came out from its hide and bit me. I never noticed it come out. 

The bite feels like a bee sting but alittle more painful

Only symptoms so far is a small ammount of swelling and pain

The t is about 3 inches I would say....also a female

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Helpful 1 | Love 1 | Award 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Mar 26, 2017)

Please post this in the proper forum: http://arachnoboards.com/forums/bite-reports.16/

Reactions: Agree 4 | Helpful 2


----------



## cold blood (Mar 26, 2017)

Good to learn the lesson of the tongs on that spider though. 

Its probably a species that leads to a lot of complacency.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## tristan4033 (Mar 26, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> Please post this in the proper forum: http://arachnoboards.com/forums/bite-reports.16/


 Isn't giving me the option


----------



## tristan4033 (Mar 26, 2017)

I was using tongs, I just put my hand in more than usual

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Goodlukwitthat (Mar 26, 2017)

sounds like you need longer tongs lol. Be glad it was only a chalcodes and not an OW.  You'll be more alert the next time you're messing in their enclosures.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Mar 26, 2017)

tristan4033 said:


> Isn't giving me the option


Let me try. Hmm...nope. And now that I look at it, there haven't been any posts there since 2015, either. Not sure why it's been that long or why we can't post there. Perhaps a moderator can help.


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 26, 2017)

Good thing you are holding off on the OBT and P.muticus huh? Now you understand why people were telling you it isn't a good idea to jump in head first into OW's?!
You wouldn't be able to type if that was either of those species who bit you. 
@nicodimus22 only mods can place bite reports in the right section, i think...

Reactions: Agree 5 | Informative 1 | Funny 1


----------



## patriotgator (Mar 26, 2017)

That's why I use a turkey baster to put water in my Ts dishes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Informative 1 | Helpful 5


----------



## aphono (Mar 26, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Good to learn the lesson of the tongs on that spider though.
> 
> Its probably a species that leads to a lot of complacency.


Oh yes.  Mine so far is very reactive and has already tried to bite.  It was in a deli cup, the lid clicking bothers it a lot.  The attempted bite happened while I was trying to open one side of the lid just enough to feed it a cricket...  it lunged and attempted to bite so fast I did not even react until it was already standing back and rearing.   Good thing I was not wanting to "handle" any of them- chose this species mainly for hardiness(and beautiful in their own way).

p.s. what size tongs are recommended?


----------



## aphono (Mar 26, 2017)

patriotgator said:


> That's why I use a turkey baster to put water in my Ts dishes.


Great idea!  Adding one to list of supplies to get.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 26, 2017)

aphono said:


> Oh yes.  Mine so far is very reactive and has already tried to bite.  It was in a deli cup, the lid clicking bothers it a lot.  The attempted bite happened while I was trying to open one side of the lid just enough to feed it a cricket...  it lunged and attempted to bite so fast I did not even react until it was already standing back and rearing.   Good thing I was not wanting to "handle" any of them- chose this species mainly for hardiness(and beautiful in their own way).
> 
> p.s. what size tongs are recommended?


Mine's 30cm long. I figured it would be nice to have some distance between me and spider 
I have a 15cm for the slings.

Reactions: Like 2 | Helpful 1


----------



## tristan4033 (Mar 26, 2017)

I use these red tongs I got from petsmart, I'm sure the tarantula is just skiddish and defensive because I got him yesterday so hopefully he isn't always like that, from how I've seen it, it has mood swings. When I got him from ken the bug guys in person and I held it it was calm and didn't get defensive, it didn't when I was putting him in his final home. I held him once also yesterday before I went to bed and was as calm as can be, probably is just mood swings but who knows it's to early to tell. Also I attempted to feed it this morning and it didn't eat the cricket.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 26, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Good thing you are holding off on the OBT and P.muticus huh? Now you understand why people were telling you it isn't a good idea to jump in head first into OW's?!
> You wouldn't be able to type if that was either of those species who bit you.


Well, maybe a bite from the *Goddess *0.1 _Pelinobius muticus _PBUH (Peace Be Upon Her) along with hallucinations* that not even Amsterdam mushrooms, deliver common sense** u_u

* debatable, btw

** I don't know about the common sense part for that ain't a common sense man nor I was tagged by a _Theraphosidae _on my entire life so far, but I do believe in the *Goddess *power

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 26, 2017)

tristan4033 said:


> I was using tongs, I just put my hand in more than usual


Oh, don't worry. Nothing bad happened. Lesson learned my man :-s


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 26, 2017)

tristan4033 said:


> I use these red tongs I got from petsmart, I'm sure the tarantula is just skiddish and defensive because I got him yesterday so hopefully he isn't always like that, from how I've seen it, it has mood swings. When I got him from ken the bug guys in person and I held it it was calm and didn't get defensive, it didn't when I was putting him in his final home. I held him once also yesterday before I went to bed and was as calm as can be, probably is just mood swings but who knows it's to early to tell. Also I attempted to feed it this morning and it didn't eat the cricket.



You handled it like three times already? You housed it with your hands?
That spider doesn't have moodswings, it is fed up with all the disturbance and stress it gets by you treating it like that.

Reactions: Agree 7 | Funny 1


----------



## tristan4033 (Mar 26, 2017)

No not 3 times once at kens and once before bed, didn't house it with my hands, I put the container I took it home in the enclosure and gently nudged its backside with tweezers


----------



## tristan4033 (Mar 26, 2017)

I don't like to handle tarantulas unless necessary

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## tristan4033 (Mar 26, 2017)

I only handle my other t when I need to clean her substrate and enclosure and that's only about 2-3 times a year unless Something happens


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 26, 2017)

tristan4033 said:


> I don't like to handle tarantulas unless necessary


I don't think that handling _Theraphosidae _is necessary at some point or another. Never did that since 1994, but probably ain't a smart guy :-/



tristan4033 said:


> I only handle my other t when I need to clean her substrate and enclosure and that's only about 2-3 times a year unless Something happens


Why cleaning the substrate like for hamsters etc? Just with tongs remove the prey remains. Spot on cleaning.

On my book a completely 'spring cleaning' should be done only for issues that no one wants, like severe mites infestation that not even in Leatherface home or other stuff like that :-s

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## cold blood (Mar 26, 2017)

tristan4033 said:


> I was using tongs, I just put my hand in more than usual


It pays to have a good variety.   Although I can't say I would be using the long ones for a 3" chalcodes.













0813161326



__ cold blood
__ Jan 30, 2017



						tools of the trade
					






tristan4033 said:


> I only handle my other t when I need to clean her substrate and enclosure and that's only about 2-3 times a year unless Something happens


I see this from time to time, and it must come from pet stores who want to continually sell you substrate.    Substrate doesn't need to be changed unless its got a severe mold or pest infestation.  

Substrate doesn't just go bad, and tarantulas aren't really dirty animals.   Just pick out the boli and don't leave dead prey in there and it will be fine for a long time.  I have sub in with my rose hair that's well over a decade old....I have no intentions of changing it just for the sake of.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8 | Helpful 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Mar 26, 2017)

tristan4033 said:


> I don't like to handle tarantulas unless necessary


thats not what your other posts say.  
handling is bad, no way around it, its a selfish habit, period.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Goodlukwitthat (Mar 26, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> thats not what your other posts say.
> handling is bad, no way around it, its a selfish habit, period.



You beat me to it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Goodlukwitthat (Mar 26, 2017)

As for watering your ts.... I use this awesome thing called a spray bottle.  Not only does it let you mist spray..... it lets you spray a stream of water from a safe distance.....You should invest in one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## tristan4033 (Mar 26, 2017)

cold blood said:


> It pays to have a good variety.   Although I can't say I would be using the long ones for a 3" chalcodes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What's boil


----------



## Goodlukwitthat (Mar 26, 2017)

tristan4033 said:


> What's boil



A boil is a painful, pus-filled bump under the skin caused by infected, inflamed hair follicles.  Boli or bolus is a small rounded mass of a substance, especially of chewed food ....aka what your tarantula doesn't suck out of its prey and leaves behind.  You're welcome.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## cold blood (Mar 26, 2017)

tristan4033 said:


> What's boil


Or its what happens to liquids at high temps.

Why would you ask?   I didn't use the word boil anywhere in the thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## cold blood (Mar 26, 2017)

I see it now...you are referring to boli.

Boli is the plural for bolus...a bolus is what's left after a meal, its a ball of the undigestible parts of the prey


Like rabi is the plural for rabbit...errr, wait....now I'm confusing myself.  Disregard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 26, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Like rabi is the plural for rabbit...errr, wait....now I'm confusing myself.  Disregard.







eh eh, it's since forever that I wanted to use this against you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Love 1


----------



## cold blood (Mar 26, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> eh eh, it's since forever that I wanted to use this against you


Ahhh touché my man.  It took a while but you brought that right back around.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## tristan4033 (Mar 26, 2017)

Any of you guys been bit r cently


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 26, 2017)

tristan4033 said:


> Any of you guys been bit r cently


Recently for me is 30 years ago, now + or - (I can't anymore recall well, ah ah) but not by a _Theraphosidae _:-s


----------



## tristan4033 (Mar 26, 2017)

And what species


----------



## nicodimus22 (Mar 26, 2017)

Last summer, actually...Anopheles quadrimaculatus.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 26, 2017)

tristan4033 said:


> And what species


_C.punctorium_. The bite itself (chelicerae damage) was somewhat painful, and not only because I was little back then :-/


----------



## tristan4033 (Mar 26, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> Last summer, actually...Anopheles quadrimaculatus.


 Wow I got bit by many mosquitoes also


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 26, 2017)

If you ask me, without the will to sound pompous at all (I swear) for me is more easy to end tagged by a true spider rather than a _Theraphosidae_.

Not because I was bitten, eh... for that like an idiot, back then, I've asked for a bite (grabbed the spider in hand, while he/she was out in full night, lol) but because they are, if possible, more unpredictable than T's. Only their way (obviously) of bite... they can bite someone when they want while on the hand, they don't need to 'stand' like T's and using chelicerae like pickaxe for that.


----------



## tristan4033 (Mar 26, 2017)

I wasn't bitten by a theraphosidae

Reactions: Funny 4 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 26, 2017)

tristan4033 said:


> I wasn't bitten by a theraphosidae


Yes you were, according to this thread :-s

Just that here people loves to call _Theraphosidae _'tarachulas'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK (Mar 26, 2017)

tristan4033 said:


> I wasn't bitten by a theraphosidae


... what? Do you know what "theraphosidae" means?

You absolutely were. You were bitten by an A. chalcodes, which is 100%, undeniably, certainly a Theraphosidae.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 6 | Love 2


----------



## tristan4033 (Mar 26, 2017)

I was bitten by an aphonopelma


----------



## tristan4033 (Mar 26, 2017)

Ok I'm dumb guys I was thinking theraposa

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## tristan4033 (Mar 26, 2017)

Sorry for that, I wasn't reading it right

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## tristan4033 (Mar 26, 2017)

Yes I know what it means I wasn't reading it right

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 26, 2017)

The fact that in the U.S everyone say Tarantula/s instead of _Theraphosidae _trigger my fantasy u_u

Now everyone knows that, if someone calls one of this couriers, let's say FedEx, saying stuff like:
"Can I pack and ship legally a Taranchula to another folk using your service?" 
the answer would be "No! " 
but what if those would replace Tarachula with _Theraphosidae_?

I tell you, the answer would be: "_Theraphosidae_? Sure, certainly by jove! "

Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 26, 2017)

I want to enter in one of those Petco shops and ask to the manager if he/she can show me his/her assortment of _Theraphosidae _

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## EulersK (Mar 26, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> The fact that in the U.S everyone say Tarantula/s instead of _Theraphosidae _trigger my fantasy u_u
> 
> Now everyone knows that, if someone calls one of this couriers, let's say FedEx, saying stuff like:
> "Can I pack and ship legally a Taranchula to another folk using your service?"
> ...


Is that how you think English speakers talk?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## tristan4033 (Mar 26, 2017)

No I knew what you meant, I was just spread reading it and wasn't paying attention

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 26, 2017)

EulersK said:


> Is that how you think English speakers talk?


No, what I think is that everyone in the U.S knows what Tarantula/s are, but not what _Theraphosidae _are, so the trick can work, add proper English

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 26, 2017)

EulersK said:


> Is that how you think English speakers talk?


Btw I can't understand even how certain Italians talk 

See this video below as a perfect example: a commercial of a Southern Italian company that was involved in every kind of stuff involving cars demolition (including toxic material ones maybe not properly disposal the right way) years ago, now still in activity... well, I swear, I can understand only the registrated voice (in official Italian) but only 20/30% max max 40% of what he and the lady posing as his daughter say ah ah the only thing I managed to understand is "Tell to mommy that I put mommy as well into the scrap area" 

Has to be N°1

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## cold blood (Mar 26, 2017)

tristan4033 said:


> Any of you guys been bit r cently


Nope, zero in over 16 years.   But I'm hands off and don't handle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Mar 26, 2017)

tristan4033 said:


> Any of you guys been bit recently


Nope, not once in the 10 months (I know, still a noob) I've been keeping Tarantulas (and I have an OW that I got as an unwanted freebie) and I'd like to keep it that way.

I have 3 sets of tongs for maintenance and I pretty much only use the 2 longer pairs for working with anything other than tiny slings.



I got the urge to handle out of my system pretty quickly so I don't handle my Tarantulas at all anymore unless I can't possibly avoid it (I.e. a sling bolts out of its enclosure and onto my hand), any maintenance that requires me to put my hands into the enclosure is only done if I can isolate the T to a part of its enclosure (I.e. if the T is in a burrow then I'll cover the entrance with something so it can't get out) or if I remove the T from the enclosure first using this contraption fashioned out of a large coke bottle (coax the T into the bottle, put the lid end in to trap the T, do maintenance-y stuff, remove the lid end and poke a straw through the hole in the bottom to coax the T back out again, simples).






My arboreals and my one OW specimen (which can lap a medium KK in the time it takes me to even register that it's moved) will all retreat to their favoured hiding places when disturbed but I'm aware of their position at all times during maintenance to try and avoid surprises.

Reactions: Like 4 | Helpful 1 | Love 1


----------



## Hellblazer (Mar 26, 2017)

tristan4033 said:


> Any of you guys been bit r cently


Never, and you've already done more handling than I probably ever will. It's never necessary unless they run up your tongs and arm or something.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## D Sherlod (Mar 26, 2017)

I have several parrots that have bitten me,,, a beak that can remove a finger is not fun. I've been bitten by my daughters rabbit (flemmish giant) also not fun ,,,, dammm big teeth,, didn't like me cleaning his ears. But no bites from my T's  I respect there privacy

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Giles52 (Mar 26, 2017)

patriotgator said:


> That's why I use a turkey baster to put water in my Ts dishes.


Me too! One of the best things I've invested in.


----------



## Walker253 (Mar 27, 2017)

I was feeding tonight and a couple too many lateralis jumped in my A chalcodes (same size as the OP) enclosure. I reached in to grab one out and she came charging out of her hide. First time. They all have their moment. She didn't get me and it was kind of entertaining, like Scrappy Doo. "Lemme at 'em".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 27, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> Last summer, actually...Anopheles quadrimaculatus.


Dude, you really should stop handling those, don't you know it is dangerous? Mosquitos kill people!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Award 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 27, 2017)

EulersK said:


> Is that how you think English speakers talk?


Some do.....
The original version of tarantula is pronounced ta-ran-tula, with the T pronounced like the T in 'tea'. English/US sometimes pronounce it like 'ta-ran-chula

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Mar 27, 2017)

tristan4033 said:


> I wasn't bitten by a theraphosidae


Huh?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Mar 27, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Dude, you really should stop handling those, don't you know it is dangerous? Mosquitos kill people!


No wai! This is a super docile species and it only bit me the one time, and it will never happen again. I only handle it like once a week anyway. If it tries to bite me, I'll stop it next time.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## EulersK (Mar 27, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Some do.....
> The original version of tarantula is pronounced ta-ran-tula, with the T pronounced like the T in 'tea'. English/US sometimes pronounce it like 'ta-ran-chula


I meant more the "by jove" thing @Chris LXXIX apparently thinks we say

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 27, 2017)

EulersK said:


> I meant more the "by jove" thing @Chris LXXIX apparently thinks we say


No, ah ah, I know that my man :-s

The 'by Jove' was a 'tribute' to English (UK)


----------



## Rob1985 (Mar 27, 2017)

My advice as an old timer... Invest in 12" or longer tongs. You could try using a catch cup to temporarily trap your T until you're done or get your T to retreat into its hide or burrow. I have found great success by getting my T's to just retreat into their hide or burrow.


----------



## Trenor (Mar 27, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


>


This reminds me of something I had in college.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 12


----------



## Trenor (Mar 27, 2017)

Get you some cheap long fish tank tongs and use them for everything. Your had shouldn't pass the opening of the enclosure. I use two tongs to remove water dishes when they are fouled for cleaning/replacing. I have forceps for moving larger heaver pieces of cork hid stuff.

If the T is in the enclosure your hand should not be.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paramite (Mar 27, 2017)

Trenor said:


> This reminds me of something I had in college.


Why did you quit?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Trenor (Mar 27, 2017)

Paramite said:


> Why did you quit?


Same reason I stopped drinking like I did in college. It interfered with other things I wanted to do more.

Reactions: Like 2 | Award 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Mar 27, 2017)

tristan4033 said:


> I use these red tongs I got from petsmart, I'm sure the tarantula is just skiddish and defensive because I got him yesterday so hopefully he isn't always like that, from how I've seen it, it has mood swings. When I got him from ken the bug guys in person and I held it it was calm and didn't get defensive, it didn't when I was putting him in his final home. I held him once also yesterday before I went to bed and was as calm as can be, probably is just mood swings but who knows it's to early to tell. Also I attempted to feed it this morning and it didn't eat the cricket.


If those are the red tongs that I have seen, they aren't very long.  You need the ones that are twice as long.  Like these:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006L2Y7A/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Crone Returns (Mar 27, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> No wai! This is a super docile species and it only bit me the one time, and it will never happen again. I only handle it like once a week anyway. If it tries to bite me, I'll stop it next time.


How are you going to stop it--hit it with a rolled up newspaper?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Leila (Mar 27, 2017)

Yeah, you never know when a "calm" T is going to lash out. Better to be safe than sorry. 

I just now almost had my heart jump out of my chest when I went to replace a water dish in my G. porteri's enclosure and he charged at the dish with no prior warning. No threat posture or strike- but the quick charge was a surprise from that guy.


----------



## Venom1080 (Mar 27, 2017)

tristan4033 said:


> Any of you guys been bit r cently


nearly by my robustum, psycho thing charged up my tongs during a rehouse. love her

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## boina (Mar 27, 2017)

I've been bitten by a coyote, minks (was working in a zoo, guess what animals I was responsible for), dogs, cats, rats, mice, hedgehogs, a duck, a 7' boa (do not feed boa when in a rush...) and a lot of bugs, but never by a tarantula. Honestly, I'm quite happy about that, too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## clive 82 (Mar 27, 2017)

tristan4033 said:


> I don't like to handle tarantulas unless necessary


Was it necessary to handle it before you went to bed?
Hopefully a lesson learned.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## clive 82 (Mar 27, 2017)

tristan4033 said:


> Any of you guys been bit r cently


No, I don't handle my Ts.


----------



## MrTwister (Mar 27, 2017)

Used to work at a pet store, have been bit buy: rats, hamsters, mice, parrots, iguanas, and had a water monitor bite through my thumb nail and shread my thumb pretty good. No bites from T's then or now. Hope to continue that trend. After some time has passed any lasting effects OP?


----------



## cold blood (Mar 27, 2017)

boina said:


> I've been bitten by a coyote, minks (was working in a zoo, guess what animals I was responsible for), dogs, cats, rats, mice, hedgehogs, a duck, a 7' boa (do not feed boa when in a rush...) and a lot of bugs, but never by a tarantula. Honestly, I'm quite happy about that, too.


I bet that boa was a fun one.


----------



## D Sherlod (Mar 27, 2017)

crone said:


> How are you going to stop it--hit it with a rolled up newspaper?


Of course why do you think a red rump has a red rump:wideyed:

Reactions: Creative 1 | Award 1


----------



## Hellblazer (Mar 27, 2017)

cold blood said:


> I bet that boa was a fun one.


I learned once that it isn't

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lucashank (Mar 27, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> _C.punctorium_. The bite itself (chelicerae damage) was somewhat painful, and not only because I was little back then :-/


That's a spoopy looking spooder. I kind of want one now.

Oh boy... don't google the images of that spider with safe search off.
Found a nasty case of "Dermonecrotic Arachnidism".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Mar 27, 2017)

Hellblazer said:


> I learned once that it isn't
> View attachment 235237


Those constrictors have an effective set of mouthparts....just getting your hand out when those teeth go in is not an easy proposition.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Trenor (Mar 27, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Those constrictors have an effective set of mouthparts....just getting your hand out when those teeth go in is not an easy proposition.


I've never been bit but I've seen a few people who have. Usually once the snake realizes your not a threat and you're not food they will turn you loose. People trying to extract their hands/arms/whatever from the snakes mouth often hurt the snake more than they are injured. 

Sally was a rescue ball python whose owner went to college and his Mom tried to feed (with her hands) it while trying to sale it on craigslist. She missed the food and got the woman's thumb. The woman panicked and tore the snakes mouth. I kept it alive for a few months but it's jaw was too bad and she didn't make it. If people follow the rules (like with Ts) then they are very unlikely to get bit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Mar 27, 2017)

My Aphonopelma chalcodes is a sweet, large girlie. She actually acts like an Euathlas sp. Red. 
But. Do I handle her?  Nonono. 
Her fangs are huge. Don't matter that she has benign venom; the mechanical bite would HURT!  Like I said. Her fangs are huge and sharp!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## GatorWrestler303 (Mar 27, 2017)

Never by a T. 1 Gator bite in 12 years. Have done some SI with western diamondbacks so I'm not super concerned by T venom I just don't like getting bit by anything other than catfish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Mar 27, 2017)

GatorWrestler303 said:


> Never by a T. 1 Gator bite in 12 years. Have done some SI with western diamondbacks so I'm not super concerned by T venom I just don't like getting bit by anything other than catfish.


Man, not a channel cat...those things can put the squeeze on....

nothing like a flathead with their big gaping mouths they don't quite have the squeezing power of a channel...but dang its cavernous in there.  They make noodlin' fun

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GatorWrestler303 (Mar 27, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Man, not a channel cat...those things can put the squeeze on....
> 
> nothing like a flathead with their big gaping mouths they don't quite have the squeezing power of a channel...but dang its cavernous in there.  They make noodlin' fun


Only been bit by small channel. I think big blues are terrible with their teeth and the way they chew on your hand. I love noodling it's not legal in Colo so I go to Southeast Kansas.


----------



## cold blood (Mar 27, 2017)

GatorWrestler303 said:


> Only been bit by small channel. I think big blues are terrible with their teeth and the way they chew on your hand. I love noodling it's not legal in Colo so I go to Southeast Kansas.


yeah a big channel is about the same as a blue...yyyyeeeeooooowww!

Its not done here, I don't think its legal here either...I haven't done it in a long time, back when I was a young pup, pretty sure it was in Arkansas....cool though, very interesting indeed.  That flathead was caught on a 8" bluegill with a circle hook.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## tristan4033 (Mar 28, 2017)

When did we switch to whales lol

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Leila (Mar 28, 2017)

tristan4033 said:


> When did we switch to whales lol


Conversations go haywire in this forum all the time, love. Be prepared for that. 
It's ok. Nobody means any harm. Threads just get derailed sometimes when the OP is absent for a while. We are all just a bunch of science nerds dorking out with one another (at least that is how I have observed it)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Love 4 | Useful 1


----------



## volcanopele (Mar 28, 2017)

tristan4033 said:


> No not 3 times once at kens and once before bed, didn't house it with my hands, I put the container I took it home in the enclosure and gently nudged its backside with tweezers


If you've been to Ken's, then you would have seen the giant pile of foreceps on the front counter next to the P. smithi and the hornworms.  If you need tweezers longer than those, then your chalcodes has too much space above the substrate.

That being said, the only time I've ever been bitten was by a G. porteri... and that was when I made the mistake of trying to nudge a cricket closer to her with my hand but that was nearly 20 years ago.


----------



## boina (Mar 28, 2017)

cold blood said:


> I bet that boa was a fun one.


Yup . Luckily she let go as soon as she realized I wasn't a rat.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Mar 28, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Man, not a channel cat...those things can put the squeeze on....
> 
> nothing like a flathead with their big gaping mouths they don't quite have the squeezing power of a channel...but dang its cavernous in there.  They make noodlin' fun


Do all catfish have the spines that have a venom in them or just some species?

EDIT*  Oops!  I am talking about the catfish tarantula

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Leila (Mar 28, 2017)

Jeff23 said:


> Do all catfish have the spines that have a venom in them or just some species?
> 
> EDIT*  Oops!  I am talking about the catfish tarantula


Is there a 'catfish tarantula'? I am confused. Lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andy00 (Mar 28, 2017)

Hey @tristan4033 . I think you need something like these: https://www.ebay.com/itm/121863096879 
They're great tongs and very well priced. I use them for the smallest of slings all the way to my adult T's. They should keep your hands out of the enclosure for sure

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## cold blood (Mar 28, 2017)

Jeff23 said:


> Do all catfish have the spines that have a venom in them or just some species?
> 
> EDIT*  Oops!  I am talking about the catfish tarantula


those spines are part of the pectoral and dorsal fins....all cats have them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 28, 2017)

cold blood said:


> those spines are part of the pectoral and dorsal fins....all cats have them.


What the heck is it...a cat, a fish, or a tarantula...?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ediblepain (Mar 28, 2017)

Hey @tristan4033 is it just coincidence that you posted a bite report a couple hours after you posted about cleaning your Ts cage (while everyone told you to leave it alone) Or did you learn something?

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Mar 29, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> What the heck is it...a cat, a fish, or a tarantula...?


The slang for catfish is cat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## EulersK (Mar 29, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> What the heck is it...a cat, a fish, or a tarantula...?


Yes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Leila (Mar 29, 2017)

Jeff23 said:


> Do all catfish have the spines that have a venom in them or just some species?
> 
> EDIT*  Oops!  I am talking about the catfish tarantula


I am still (impatiently) awaiting an explanation, Jeff. Lol! What is this catfish T you referenced?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leila (Mar 29, 2017)

Lucashank said:


> That's a spoopy looking spooder. I kind of want one now.
> 
> Oh boy... don't google the images of that spider with safe search off.
> Found a nasty case of "Dermonecrotic Arachnidism".


Why oh why did I just plug "Dermonecrotic Arachnidism" into Google? Why??? About 6 pictures down...I glimpsed a truly horrible sight!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magenta (Mar 29, 2017)

Leila said:


> Why oh why did I just plug "Dermonecrotic Arachnidism" into Google? Why??? About 6 pictures down...I glimpsed a truly horrible sight!


I just googled it too.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## cold blood (Mar 29, 2017)

Leila said:


> I am still (impatiently) awaiting an explanation, Jeff. Lol! What is this catfish T you referenced?


he refers to this kind
	

		
			
		

		
	



Funny enough, it does have 8 fins...2 pectoral, 2 ventral, 1 adipose, 1 anal, 1 dorsal and a caudal fin.

Ts _clearly_ evolved from fish.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Leila (Mar 29, 2017)

cold blood said:


> he refers to this kind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Craziest looking T I have ever seen!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aurusantula (Mar 29, 2017)

Leila said:


> Why oh why did I just plug "Dermonecrotic Arachnidism" into Google? Why??? About 6 pictures down...I glimpsed a truly horrible sight!


That image came up second on my search. Oof.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lucashank (Mar 30, 2017)

aurusantula said:


> That image came up second on my search. Oof.


I've come across three different instances of bites to that area... not that I'm looking for them 

It's almost as if the spider has a common ancestor with the Honey Badger.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 30, 2017)

Leila said:


> Why oh why did I just plug "Dermonecrotic Arachnidism" into Google? Why??? About 6 pictures down...I glimpsed a truly horrible sight!


Those are NOT good pictures to wake up to....blegh.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Leila (Mar 30, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Those are NOT good pictures to wake up to....blegh.


We are too curious a group perhaps. Lmao! I assume you stumbled upon some of the same nightmarish images that the rest of us will never be able to clear from our memories....
Well, sweet lady: good morning!!!


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 30, 2017)

Leila said:


> We are too curious a group perhaps. Lmao! I assume you stumbled upon some of the same nightmarish images that the rest of us will never be able to clear from our memories....
> Well, sweet lady: good morning!!!


Thank you dear!
It's past midnight i think, where you live?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Leila (Mar 30, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Thank you dear!
> It's past midnight i think, where you live?


1:02 a.m. to be exact. I am a night owl

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

